# Drunken Brussel Sprouts



## kansasgirl (Sep 27, 2004)

This is a favorite. Even BS 'haters' have been turned into converts!

Drunken Brussel Sprouts 
2 lb Brussel sprouts 
8 slices of Bacon 
2 Onions, small, sliced thin
2 Garlic cloves, chopped 
1 ts Sugar
1/2 c Ale, dark 
Salt and pepper to taste

1.Trim brussel sprouts of limp leaves, then cut an 'X' in the base of each stalk. 
2.Bring a large pan of lightly salted water to a boil, add sprouts and bring back to a boil. Boil 1 minute, then immerse sprouts in an ice bath to stop cooking. Cut sprouts in half. 
3.In a skillet, saute bacon 3 minutes. Add onion, garlic, and sugar and continue sauting until bacon is crisp and onions/garlic are tender. 
4.Add sprouts and saute until warmed through. Pour in beer and bring to a boil. Simmer until sprouts are crisp-tender, about 3 minutes. Season with salt and pepper and serve.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 27, 2004)

I am an entusiastic hater of this veg.  Will let you know if I get up the courage to try this one!


----------



## Audeo (Sep 29, 2004)

Tsk, tsk.  Another jewel that I have missed.  I adore BS, and this will go well with my feminine brined chicken this weekend...and I still have some Bellhaven in the fridge.

Thank you, Kansasgirl.

copying.....pasting.....


----------

